# Who all have Walk-Behind Salt Spreader?



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello looking for an extra one. For the extra help. 
We have 1 now due to the red 1s broke. 
The one we have is Buyers Walk-Behind Salt Spreader. plastic rim broke when it was very cold. Good thing was under warranty. Took http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200324761_200324761 from 01-03-2010 to today 01-12-2010 for the part to come in.
Please post brand name, model, & picture
http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=450&pictureid=3671








New by adding picture from where they are located


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

We have two of the one you pictured and they work good enough for the price. There is a larger drop one that has been discussed on here for about $1,000 that I would like to pick up in the future. I'm not sure of the name tho I'm sure someone will chime in with it.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

we use these kind. they work great. They look the same as the one u posted.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96382


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

i have got one of the ones you show, and a snow way version, it was twice the money, and not worth it..... i tend to think that most tools these days are built to throw away after a while, so i would buy one that functions and is not to over priced. i dont have the patience to fix them, just toss and buy new.... JMO


----------



## Do It All Do It Right (Jan 24, 2005)

we use the lesco stainless walkbehind spreaders around 300 and one epoke drop spreader that was around 1800 
epoke site (http://www.epokena.com/products/view/index.php?section=30&page=103&)
lesco http://www.lesco.com/?PageCode=SPREADER_SETTINGS

we tried the earthway spreaders but they broke the first storm out about 2pallest of peladow in.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

iv had hard time spreading certian larger salts thru the lescos... ( i do use them for lawn fert tho)


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Do It All Do It Right;958831 said:


> we use the lesco stainless walkbehind spreaders around 300 and one epoke drop spreader that was around 1800
> epoke site (http://www.epokena.com/products/view/index.php?section=30&page=103&)
> lesco http://www.lesco.com/?PageCode=SPREADER_SETTINGS
> 
> we tried the earthway spreaders but they broke the first storm out about 2pallest of peladow in.


Lesco by John Deere that good
Thank you for the sites.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the salt dogg, works good. Halite salt works the best w/ it


----------



## Going Commercial (Oct 15, 2008)

I currently use an Agri-Fab 100lb spreader and it has been good. It is about 10 yrs old and this is my second yr using it for salt and ice melt. I believe they are selling on line for about $160. I will be needing an additional spreader and have looked and researched many. I have heard pretty good things about the Snowex spreader but will not spend $450 on this type of spreader that limits you to spread salt or ice melt only and not fertilizers. That said, I will buy either a Spyker or a Big Foot (made by Prizelawn) in a stainless frame version. Both are very high quality spreaders made to handle fertilizers and ice products. I had a Spyker before but lent it to a friend and it got crushed on his trailer because he forgot to tie down his heavy mowers. I should have made him replace it but I did not. Hope this helps!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I have a blue Earthway High Output spreader. It works pretty good with bulk salt. I paid $100 for it, and I got to use it once when my truck was down. It worked and saved me. Not sure how long it will last, but for the price it's pretty good.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Have used one from member here.

It red earthway spreaders.

I would say not for commercial. It kind weak it would snap plastic if it in real cold outside. 


Lesco that I check with member. It look strudy. Stainless steel and look heavy duty.



$400 seem to rip off while we could made under $150 for heavy duty.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;956746 said:


> Hello looking for an extra one. For the extra help.
> We have 1 now due to the red 1s broke.
> The one we have is Buyers Walk-Behind Salt Spreader. plastic rim broke when it was very cold. Good thing was under warranty. Took http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200324761_200324761 from 01-03-2010 to today 01-12-2010 for the part to come in.
> Please post brand name, model, & picture
> ...





twgranger;958804 said:


> we use these kind. they work great. They look the same as the one u posted.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96382


They both made by Buyer. I am getting a lot of use out of mine. 
Some customers want a thin coat about 100lbs. They call me a 4 hours later to do again.
Some customers want a thick coat about 300 Lbs. Last all day til next morning.


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

I used to buy earthway but we kept breaking them. We switched to spyker and they are alot more durable than most i've seen


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I know it's an older thread, but I'll throw in a vote for the Meyer Hotshot HD. All stainless frame, pneumatic tires, etc. Very nice spreader, we use them in the summer for fert as well.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

those meyer push cart salters look nice, may have to stop by the local dealership


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the blue salt blaster also. Did me very well last year and not very rusted. I sprayed it all down with fluid film and it is good to go.


----------

